# Cd38... No af... Countless bfns :(



## babychka

Hi everyone! First time poster here... So I am on cd38 right now with no af in sight (thought maybe cramps yesterday but I just had to go to the bathroom...sorry tmi) and my husband thinks I'm pregnant so he went out and bought a lot of $tree tests... Fmu even today bfn :( I am 6 months off bcp and my cycles are normally 30-31 d with 2 months ago a Random 27 day cycle and last month a 37d cycle (af came that morning with a Lot of pain.. I had gotten a bfn but wondered if I saw a gestational sac come out on my pad.... Way too much info, and a sign that I know too much also maybe...). I was scared I'd get my period again on day 37 this month...But it came and went...

We have been "trying" for 3-4 months, but not tracking ovulation so no idea when I o'ed. Last month I was very bloated until my af came, but not this month. Just very (very) hungry, slight nausea/sensitive to smells, not more moody than usual. I was also sort of sick 2 weeks ago (getting over it now) with a flu....not more stressed than usual I don't think (pretty stressed at baseline)

I know my cycle might be long bc I was sick... But it's so hard not to hope!!! I really dont want af to come, but all these bfns are brining me down. Needed someone to commiserate with me :( I'm usually Miss Optimism..


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi!.... Welcome to bnb :)

What dpo are you? I don't really have any advice, other than maybe go to docs and get a blood test? I am currently on dpo20, af is 5 days late and I keep getting bfns :(.... So frustrating!


----------



## babychka

Hi! So I'm not sure dpi bc I didn't chart temps or use an opk (kicking myself now...) but could it really have been So late??


----------



## lanet

Hello, I'm cd 39, I got a postive digi opk on cd 15, however I think I must've just geared up and then ended up ovulating late, sometime last week, I'm not sure how many dpo I am but I'm guessing about a week.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I don't temp or opk either. I vaguely look at my cm and this month I noticed it was very watery and ewcm for a couple of days about a week apart.... so I'm either 6 days late or af due on weds! :shrug:


----------



## lewood88

Hey chick i would see your gp and arrange to have some bloods took atleast if they do a blood test they will detect if you are pregnant and your hcg levels are too low for the urine test to detect xxx


----------



## lanet

Well I thought I felt like I was going to start this morning, day 40, but I didn't! Going to wait until Wednesday to test again, and think nothing but positive thoughts:)


----------



## babychka

Day 39...right there with you :) hoping it'll be Pos for both of us! I'm gna test again thurs and if it's neg and still no af (would be cd42) I'll go to my dr since its my one day off,,,


----------



## lanet

Any symptoms? I don't really have any, my boobs are not even sore, and they usually are before AF, but occasionally not, so it's not really a symptom for me.


----------



## bmwright

Hi...this is my first post in a long while. We've been ttc #2 for 3 or 4 months now. My little girl is 16 months. Anyway, I'm right in there with you! I'm at the end of CD35, and I normally have a 28-30 day cycle. I have taken 5 hpts (starting on CD26 and the last one today) and they are all BFN. I didn't temp or use OPKs this time (we did all of that with the baby #1 and said we wanted to start out taking it easy this time), so I'm not positive about when I ovulated. I am going absolutely NUTS not knowing what is going on! I hate it for the rest of you, but it's nice to know I'm not alone in this...


----------



## lanet

I've been trying for #2 for almost 2 years now, so I feel like ive had every variation in cycle length possible! However this is my first cycle after having hsg done so I'm hopeful!


----------



## lanet

Any updates?


----------



## babychka

Yay friends :) on cd40 (10 dats late... Fir my norm) now with no af/bfn yesterday,,,, I keep reading posts that say some women don't get bfp till 2 weeks after af is due... But why? And will I be one of them? *babydust everyone's way*


----------



## lanet

I'm cd 41, right there with ya! I thought I was going to start again this morning but nothing! Yaay! I know I'm prob around 8-10 dpo though do too early for bfp


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, fx'd Lanet!

I am now 6 days late (not long I know compared to you guys!) I've stopped testing as the bfns are annoying me lol!.... My boobs have become constantly sore to the touch today which is a new symptom!.... Before today they were just tingly! I will test tomorrow, just to rule out Oing late. I will be a week late :)


----------



## lanet

Lol, I'm not technically 'late' just O'd late so I'm just having a long cycle:)


----------



## bmwright

CD 36 and still nothing for me! I haven't tested today, but yesterday was a BFN. I'm trying not to test anymore because I feel like, at this point, it would have been positive if I was. I guess I'm just waiting on AF to show now...I'm just clueless as to what is going on with my own body and it's driving me crazy! My cycles are normally like clockwork!


----------



## wontgiveup

Babychka Keep your head up girl ;) 
What DPO are you do you know if you ovulated?
If your not sure if u ovd then You may just be having a anovulatory cycle they can make you feel weird, and with you comeing off birth control You may just have a longer cycle and Ov latter but just in case keep BDn(SEX) every other day And have fun try not to stress out to much.


----------



## wontgiveup

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1312581-whats-going-my-chart.html

Babychka i was told that it can take some women 3 weeks after AF is due to get a BFP
In my case Im so lost lol, Temps still up AF not here, had some spotting this cycle, And extremely tired and bad heartburn. Check my thread out see what you Girls think :) Thanks And BabyDust to all of you. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## lanet

I do see a line on your test.


----------



## Amie320

I am new to this site. My husband and I have been TTC since July. We had a very early mc at 5 wks 2 days on September 17th. Our doctor said it would be fine to try again. I used an OPK and it was positive on Saturday, September 29th. Which means I more than likely ovulated Sunday or Monday. I ALWAYS have 30 day cycles and as of now I am on CD 39. I am 23 DPO and my BBT is still high 99.1 currently. I called my doctor and she said to wait until next week. I got a BFN last night. What do you think?


----------



## Amie320

I also forgot to mention that the symptoms I have are bloating, gas (sorry if TMI), nipple tenderness, boobs are throbbing on and off, fluttering feeling in my chest like heart palps.


----------



## DesNeedsHelp

Im going through the same thing only im on cycle day 40. I have been checking my cervix and it was high and soft yesterday compared to last week when it was low and hard...
Im still hoping too! But I keep getting negative also! I wish the AF would come too. Im getting depressed ):


----------



## Amie320

Hopefully we will have good news! I am with you. If I am not pregnant, I just want AF to come! I am 23 DPO..I am now wondering if it is possible I didn't O and therefore...No AF...or my cycle is messed up from the MC...But the +OPK is throwing me off.. and the late AF!!!!


----------



## MissChristal

babychka said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster here... So I am on cd38 right now with no af in sight (thought maybe cramps yesterday but I just had to go to the bathroom...sorry tmi) and my husband thinks I'm pregnant so he went out and bought a lot of $tree tests... Fmu even today bfn :( I am 6 months off bcp and my cycles are normally 30-31 d with 2 months ago a Random 27 day cycle and last month a 37d cycle (af came that morning with a Lot of pain.. I had gotten a bfn but wondered if I saw a gestational sac come out on my pad.... Way too much info, and a sign that I know too much also maybe...). I was scared I'd get my period again on day 37 this month...But it came and went...
> 
> We have been "trying" for 3-4 months, but not tracking ovulation so no idea when I o'ed. Last month I was very bloated until my af came, but not this month. Just very (very) hungry, slight nausea/sensitive to smells, not more moody than usual. I was also sort of sick 2 weeks ago (getting over it now) with a flu....not more stressed than usual I don't think (pretty stressed at baseline)
> 
> I know my cycle might be long bc I was sick... But it's so hard not to hope!!! I really dont want af to come, but all these bfns are brining me down. Needed someone to commiserate with me :( I'm usually Miss Optimism..

Hi! Without knowing your ovulation there's a chance you are in fact not late. I'm currently on CD51 and I have regular 31 day cycles, but I think that I maybe ovulated waaaay late on cd35 so af should be arriving...any minute :) I decided not to temp and now I'm fully regretting it. At least it would have given me a little more peace of mind knowing exactly where I'm at. 

Although it's tough to do for us TTCers, try to relax as best you can and not stress. It's not good if you are pregnant and it can also postpone af. Wishing the best for you!

Fx'd for you and hoping you get your bfp soon! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babychka

Thank u! Yep it's cd42 now and I'm trying Super hard to relax and not test n e more and spend extra time with husband in case I have still not ovulated,,,, I'm staring to have intermittent pains in my lower abdomen (not cramp like tho...) and I am feeling nauseous :( and sooo exhausted, also last night for the 2nd time has some white/milky drop from my left breast!!!!! Never seen that before,,, now I'm nervous abt what's going on, can't take n e time off to go to a doc tho,,,


----------



## babychka

Ok u guys,,,, my breasts r killing me and I just noticed some clear/whiteish discharge from both when I squeezed them to help relive the pain.... Um what???!! Tested neg yesterday am :/ cd42 today *confusion/hope lives on*


----------



## wontgiveup

:cry: Ok so i have come to the conclustion about those faint lines. My phone must be picking up the test line. Even tho the line shows up clear withn the 5 min window on those test strips. Hours latter my husbands did the same thing so Im confused on whats going on with these test. If they dont look like my faint lines I get on My ov test then im throwing in the garbage, no more Line eye if its not there then Damn it ITS NOT THERE :( as sad as that is. And as for the equate brand i took, I took the second one this morning and it did the same damn thing at the 3 min window. :shrug: Box says read at 3min so i set a timer and did just that. I guess its just a light line showing up as the urin set in or something idk all i know is after 6min its completly white. So that spotting i had Im starting new chart for a new cycle. And Ill just keep BDn and taking my Ovulation test. Sat night :drunk::pizza: Ok so i never get drunk but i will be drinking lol. Halloween party guess you wont be my way of telling fam im pregnant. But ladys just found out that we are moving buying my Mothernlaws house witch I love. Moveing after christmas. YAY:happydance: Thanks for all the help ladys. :dust:


----------



## wontgiveup

babychka said:


> Ok u guys,,,, my breasts r killing me and I just noticed some clear/whiteish discharge from both when I squeezed them to help relive the pain.... Um what???!! Tested neg yesterday am :/ cd42 today *confusion/hope lives on*

Iv heard of womens breast only doing that during pregnancy. SO i wish you the best of luck. A blood test would prob be best. But i cant realy say that since how i shoud go and get one my self but im scared to . Im tired of disapointment.


----------



## lanet

I've never heard of that happening until late in pregnancy though so I would for sure ask your dr! Mine did that with dd in the 8th month. Good luck to you!


----------



## MissChristal

wontgiveup said:


> babychka said:
> 
> 
> Ok u guys,,,, my breasts r killing me and I just noticed some clear/whiteish discharge from both when I squeezed them to help relive the pain.... Um what???!! Tested neg yesterday am :/ cd42 today *confusion/hope lives on*
> 
> Iv heard of womens breast only doing that during pregnancy. SO i wish you the best of luck. A blood test would prob be best. But i cant realy say that since how i shoud go and get one my self but im scared to . Im tired of disapointment.Click to expand...

I've lactated since I was in my early teens. They found a prolactinoma (tumor) in my pituitary gland (brain) last year and had surgery to remove it. The lactation was caused by increased prolactin levels from the tumor. In pregnancy your prolactin levels increase so you can produce milk for the baby. In my case, my body "thought" I was pregnant, so therefore it was producing milk. It basically wreaked havoc on my whole reproduction system. My cycles were inconsistent ever since I was a teen and then disappeared all together for 2 years until I had the surgery. 

Won'tgiveup...maybe go to the doc hun and ask for blood tests, including prolactin levels, if it so happens you're not preggers. Good luck doll!


----------



## wontgiveup

MissChristal said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babychka said:
> 
> 
> Ok u guys,,,, my breasts r killing me and I just noticed some clear/whiteish discharge from both when I squeezed them to help relive the pain.... Um what???!! Tested neg yesterday am :/ cd42 today *confusion/hope lives on*
> 
> Iv heard of womens breast only doing that during pregnancy. SO i wish you the best of luck. A blood test would prob be best. But i cant realy say that since how i shoud go and get one my self but im scared to . Im tired of disapointment.Click to expand...
> 
> I've lactated since I was in my early teens. They found a prolactinoma (tumor) in my pituitary gland (brain) last year and had surgery to remove it. The lactation was caused by increased prolactin levels from the tumor. In pregnancy your prolactin levels increase so you can produce milk for the baby. In my case, my body "thought" I was pregnant, so therefore it was producing milk. It basically wreaked havoc on my whole reproduction system. My cycles were inconsistent ever since I was a teen and then disappeared all together for 2 years until I had the surgery.
> 
> Won'tgiveup...maybe go to the doc hun and ask for blood tests, including prolactin levels, if it so happens you're not preggers. Good luck doll!Click to expand...

Making appointment for next week :) and Babychka should get her prolactin checked not me lol im not haveing that problem. Im happy they found the Tumor in time. Thats crazy iv never heard of that befor learn something new everyday, nice to meet you by the way. :dust: to both of you gals.


----------



## MissChristal

wontgiveup said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babychka said:
> 
> 
> Ok u guys,,,, my breasts r killing me and I just noticed some clear/whiteish discharge from both when I squeezed them to help relive the pain.... Um what???!! Tested neg yesterday am :/ cd42 today *confusion/hope lives on*
> 
> Iv heard of womens breast only doing that during pregnancy. SO i wish you the best of luck. A blood test would prob be best. But i cant realy say that since how i shoud go and get one my self but im scared to . Im tired of disapointment.Click to expand...
> 
> I've lactated since I was in my early teens. They found a prolactinoma (tumor) in my pituitary gland (brain) last year and had surgery to remove it. The lactation was caused by increased prolactin levels from the tumor. In pregnancy your prolactin levels increase so you can produce milk for the baby. In my case, my body "thought" I was pregnant, so therefore it was producing milk. It basically wreaked havoc on my whole reproduction system. My cycles were inconsistent ever since I was a teen and then disappeared all together for 2 years until I had the surgery.
> 
> Won'tgiveup...maybe go to the doc hun and ask for blood tests, including prolactin levels, if it so happens you're not preggers. Good luck doll!Click to expand...
> 
> Making appointment for next week :) and Babychka should get her prolactin checked not me lol im not haveing that problem. Im happy they found the Tumor in time. Thats crazy iv never heard of that befor learn something new everyday, nice to meet you by the way. :dust: to both of you gals.Click to expand...

oh yea! lol I meant babychka! haha Thanks, I'm glad they found it too. Actually just got back from the doc today to discuss my options. Probably going to try clomid. Anyways, he wanted to check my prolactin levels again because a year after my surgery, still having galactorrhea (lactating). Damnit! When will this end! haha. Gotta get it taken care of so we can finally have a little :baby: Nice to meet you too, wontgiveup and good luck!


----------



## MissChristal

I'm out as of cd 53. Good luck to you ladies!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babychka

Went to the dr... Hcg<3 in my blood... But a large follicle in my L ovary like I didn't ovulate yet.., so I guess with all the stress/being sick I just delayed it, nice to have an answe either wry, GL to everyone still wondering! Think I'm gna get a thermometers/opk kits now..,


----------



## MissChristal

Good Luck!:dust:


----------



## babychka

Oops! My < 3 turned into a heart,,,,, less than 3 aka zero Hcg I meant


----------



## babychka

Af today. Let's hope for next mOnth! Going to try to be super chill :)


----------



## MissChristal

aww sorry hun:hugs: GL for next month... Hope to c you get your bfp soon!
:dust:


----------



## bmwright

I'm out as of today, too! It was CD 42, which is crazy for me! I was a little disappointed this morning, but now I'm just glad that I know what is going on and can just start fresh. I ordered lots of OPK test strips from Amazon this evening, so I'm set and ready to go for this cycle! Let's just all pray that we have "normal" cycles this month, because I don't know if my nerves can take another one like this! :) Good luck ladies!


----------



## wontgiveup

bmwright said:


> I'm out as of today, too! It was CD 42, which is crazy for me! I was a little disappointed this morning, but now I'm just glad that I know what is going on and can just start fresh. I ordered lots of OPK test strips from Amazon this evening, so I'm set and ready to go for this cycle! Let's just all pray that we have "normal" cycles this month, because I don't know if my nerves can take another one like this! :) Good luck ladies!

Hell yes to that one grl :)


----------

